# [Verkaufe] Bioshock Figur Lebensgroß. BigDaddy



## XaRDeuS (26. Februar 2009)

*[Verkaufe] Bioshock Figur Lebensgroß. BigDaddy*

Hi,
ich verkaufe eine fast 2 Meter großer und 140 KG schwere BigDaddy Figur von der Firma Oxmox eine seltene nicht mir zu erhaltende Figur.
Wenn Interesse besteht oder du Fragen hast schreibe mir bitte eine Email
SavageRene at. msn.com
Um den Versand kümmere ich mich selbstverständlich wenn die Figur nicht abgeholt werden kann oder soll.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Rene


----------



## noxious (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Bioshock Figur Lebensgroß. BigDaddy*



			
				XaRDeuS am 26.02.2009 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> SavageRene at. msn*.con*


Du meinst .com ?


----------



## kiaro (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Bioshock Figur Lebensgroß. BigDaddy*



			
				XaRDeuS am 26.02.2009 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich verkaufe eine fast 2 Meter großer und 140 KG schwere BigDaddy Figur von der Firma Oxmox eine seltene nicht mir zu erhaltende Figur.
> Wenn Interesse besteht oder du Fragen hast schreibe mir bitte eine Email
> SavageRene at. msn.con
> ...



Hallo kannst du mal ein Bild reinstellen?


----------



## lenymo (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Bioshock Figur Lebensgroß. BigDaddy*

Meinst du nicht das die bei ebay besser aufgehoben ist?


----------



## Worrel (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Bioshock Figur Lebensgroß. BigDaddy*



			
				kiaro am 26.02.2009 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo kannst du mal ein Bild reinstellen?


Wahrscheinlich der hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Memphis11 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Bioshock Figur Lebensgroß. BigDaddy*

140Kg....  wer will sich denn so ein Teil in die Wohnung stellen


----------



## Chemenu (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Bioshock Figur Lebensgroß. BigDaddy*



			
				Memphis11 am 27.02.2009 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> 140Kg....  wer will sich denn so ein Teil in die Wohnung stellen



140kg... ist doch gar nicht sooo viel für einen BigDaddy. Manch Mann hat so ein Gewicht jede Nacht neben sich im Bett liegen. 

Hätte ich genügend Geld würde ich mir ein Badezimmer im ArtDeco Stil von Bioshock einrichten lassen und dann den BigDaddy reinstellen.


----------



## XaRDeuS (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Bioshock Figur Lebensgroß. BigDaddy*

Hi ja danke ich meinte natürlich "com"
SavageRene@msn.com
Also ich habe 2 der Figuren gehabt und eine ist Verkauft über Foren sehen es meist mehr Leute als bei Ebay vor allem trifft man bei Ebay meist nicht genau die Leute wo wirklich Interesse besteht sondern hier oder in anderen Foren.
Übrigens der Käufer der ersten Figur hat es auch hier in diesem Forum gesehen, ist allerdings schon eine weile her hatte schon mal hier eine angeboten.
Zu dem Bild: Ja genau dieser ist es von der Firma Oxmox sehr Hochwertig und Limitiert wir jetzt auch nicht mehr Produziert.
Hier noch einmal die Hompage der Firma und weitere Fotos:
http://www.studiooxmox.de/sites/bioshock_4.html
MfG Rene


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (9. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Bioshock Figur Lebensgroß. BigDaddy*

Preisvorstellung deinerseits?

Ich könnte dir auch noch ne kaum gebrauchte GeForce GTX 280 + Zuzahlung geben falls Interesse besteht!


----------



## XaRDeuS (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Bioshock Figur Lebensgroß. BigDaddy*

So ja Preisvorschlag so änlich wie die andere 
Habe die Figur nun bei Ebay reingesetzt also wer Interesse hat sollte mal reinschauen vieleicht bekommt er sie ja schon für ein paar Euro 
Also bis dann

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250388574714


----------



## XaRDeuS (13. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Bioshock Figur Lebensgroß. BigDaddy*

Zu meiner Preisvorstellung also wenn wir über einen Sofortkauf sprechen dann so etwa 1000 Euro ansonsten hättet ihr ja jetzt die möglichkeit sie bei Ebay zu ersteigern.


----------



## noxious (13. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Bioshock Figur Lebensgroß. BigDaddy*

Nur mal als Hinweis:


> Dieses Angebot ist nicht verfügbar
> 
> Dieses Angebot (250388574714) wurde entfernt oder ist nicht mehr verfügbar. Vergewissern Sie sich bitte, dass Sie die richtige Artikelnummer eingegeben haben.
> Wenn das Angebot von eBay entfernt wurde, betrachten Sie es bitte als storniert. Hinweis: Angebote, die vor mehr als 90 Tagen beendet wurden, werden bei eBay nicht mehr angezeigt.


_ebay-Link oben_


----------



## XaRDeuS (18. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Bioshock Figur Lebensgroß. BigDaddy*

Tut mir leid hatte in der Artikelbeschreibung einen Link das ist nicht erlaubt Sorry
Hier der Neue Aktuelle Link

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=250391477089


----------



## XaRDeuS (21. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Bioshock Figur Lebensgroß. BigDaddy*

So noch 1 Tag  dann ist die Auktion beendet also wer will sollte jetzt Zuschlagen sonst ist es vieleicht zu Spät.


----------

